# Nice!



## pirate_girl

I'll take it!


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

pirate_girl said:


> I'll take it!



I would take that too, PG.  It's been raining and cool all day here - Bank Holiday Monday too.  The Notting Hill Carnival has been a washout.


----------



## Leni

I'll take it also.  It's been in the 100's here.


----------



## pirate_girl

That was last week.
It's going to get hotter than hell again for about a week, then cool back down again.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

We are in the nineties today, and will be for most of the week. I'm building a retaining wall and planting 2 dozen mums.  I'll be happy to send the heat your way Lollie.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> We are in the nineties today, and will be for most of the week. I'm building a retaining wall and planting 2 dozen mums.  I'll be happy to send the heat your way Lollie.


No thanks!!
It's not the heat that bugs me, it's the humidity.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> No thanks!!
> It's not the heat that bugs me, it's the humidity.




Okay then, I send it along with the heat,,, no extra charge!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

Now this is nice!  Right through Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not complaining but this is December 5th. I've been grooming snowmobile trails in November in the past. The lawn is turning green again. If the bike was fixed I may be able to ride it in December which is something I've never seen before up here. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Same here.  Lawn green and could use a mowing.  53F today.  I washed the truck wearing a t shirt.  I have to say I am really enjoying this global warming thing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is bordering on craziness. Sure. It's nice now but looking ahead to the summer I predict it to be very dry with an increased chance of forest fires. The lakes and rivers will also be low with no spring run off to replenish them. Vegetation in the summer also depends on a good snow amount during the winter. If this keeps up I may be able to take the motorcycle for a ride at Christmas which is something that I have never been able to do before. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Mid 50's here Monday and in the mid 40's Tuesday and today.  No snow.

And it continues.  This is nuts.  I think I'll wash my truck tomorrow.  I love it!!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is December in Northwestern Ohio, right?


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> This is December in Northwestern Ohio, right?



It's been pretty much the same down here in East Texas but today it started warming up to 70°.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately, I had eye surgery this morning and the bright sunshine killed me.  Tomorrow though ...

To be honest, after all the rain in the past couple of weeks, the ground is still too soft to do much outside.  I get surgery on the other eye next week so I'm pretty much screwed until Christmas.  I look outside and see all the stuff that I should be doing and say, "To hell with it.  Her next husband can do it".      I'll get it done sometime ... maybe.


----------

